
Bridging Communities: Hello FoundationDB Summit - davelester
https://www.cncf.io/blog/2018/08/22/bridging-communities-hello-foundationdb-summit/
======
davelester
FoundationDB has announced its first community conference, FoundationDB
Summit, taking place December 10 in Seattle, WA.

This announcement is via the CNCF blog. FoundationDB.org also published an
announcement this morning: [https://www.foundationdb.org/blog/announcing-
foundationdb-su...](https://www.foundationdb.org/blog/announcing-foundationdb-
summit/)

